# Lenses: what do you have



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

What kind of lenses do you have and for what body/brand?

Im especially interested if anyone has a Canon 50mm prime, i would like to hear/ see some pics that thing can do.

Currently I have a 30-80mm f/4 canon lens and a Tamron 70-300 f/4-5.6 
the tamron gets a bit more atention, but i use it mostly for wildlife (turkeys, ducks, deers, jumping marine life) 

All on a canon rebel xs (played with a buddies T2i on sunday and WOW. i cant wait till the price drops on those things. they are going to take over the camcorder market)


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm a Canon man myself. I do mostly avian/wildlife photography and really like the Canon 100-400 f4.5-5.6L the IS makes it easier to hand hold and takes super sharp pics without breaking the bank. I'm jonesin' for the 500 f4 but gonna have to wait for that bad boy!!!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a Canon 50D and use the Canon IS 28-135 as well as a Sigma 18-50 f/2.8. The Sigma gets the most use from me. I like super wide angle lenses. I have a more photojournalist style shooting, and I like the "confrontation" of invading someones space to get the shot.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Kyle, I'm a Nikon guy but started experimenting with photography around 1979 or so with a Canon AE-1 35mm, can I still play too?  

I can't speak to the Canon 50mm lens specifically, but can give you some general things to think about. The 50mm is considered a "normal" focal length, meaning it most closely approximates what you see with your eyes and is also why its used as the multiplier when lenses are referred by powers, like 4X means a 200mm focal length. 

From a gee wiz standpoint a 50mm lens isn't really anything special. Where that lens shines, as most primes do (not zooms/telephoto) is that they are generally very fast with apertures of 1.4 or 1.8, meaning they can give you the opportunity for better images in low light. Much better than your used to with those f4's.

Obviously low light capability is a good thing for hunting and fishing types, because a lot of the interesting stuff we see is generally close to first and last light. The challenge though is taking interesting photo's with a lens that is, well normal.  

This is where wide angles ( fl < 50mm) can give you a more interesting look. However, composition is everything regardless of focal length.

Something else to consider is macro (very close focus) ability in which ever lens you choose too. Opens up a lot of possibilities without having to tote too many lenses afield.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

interesting....

the reason i ask, a friend of my family is getting married and does not want to pay the premium of a pro. i fugure i could take some better shots with a f/1.8 lens being as the pics will be taken around 7pm.

she's seen some of my pics and even though they are not great, they can work. i cant afford a whole heck of a lot, but the low price point of the prime lenses are very appealing, plus i have a feeling with the crop factor and just cropping in general, i can make a 50mm pic look fine at 120mm, if it is sharp enough.

i'll take a look at that sigma, Thanks!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> interesting....
> 
> the reason i ask, a friend of my family is getting married and does not want to pay the premium of a pro.  i fugure i could take some better shots with a f/1.8 lens being as the pics will be taken around 7pm.
> 
> ...


right, my 35mm roots are showing through.  On a dx sensor that 50mm is more like 75mm, which is getting into conventional portrait territory and would be a good choice for most wedding photos. The 1.8 speed will help too when you don't want to use flash.

At f2.8 the Sigma is fast too, but the 50mm would be better for low light. The advantage of the 18-50 is just the wide angle, but unless you want near fish-eye images I think you could cover the wide angle shots with your feet and the 50mm. 

Generally a faster prime gives better images over zooms, but sometimes wide open isn't the sharpest aperture on a prime either and fixed aperture zooms can be very good these days. If you can get it, you may want to study lens data to give you a better idea of what apertures work best for a given lens. 

For what you're trying to do either of those should work well though. 

Maybe canoeman will jump in here, I think he's a real photographer and a Canon guy too.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

If your looking a doing a wedding this is a double edge sword. Churches sometimes don't allow flash so you need a fast lens then there's focal length as you gotta be able to get a decent size subject in the frame. In most cases your going to need flash. I've seen some pros shoot weddings with the 24-70 2.8 and on camera flash/diffuser with some great results. Just remember some moments in a wedding are once in a lifetime so you can't ask for a redo. Good luck.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

If you want to get good wedding shots, get a fast lens. If you want GREAT wedding shots, get a Canon 480ex2 Flash and a Lumiquest Pocket Diffuser. The flash will run you bout $250 and the diffuser is like $20. Also that Sigma Lens I bought was $200. I buy everything from B&H Photo. Eric is pretty right on with the focal length stuff.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

thanks guys! just ordered it, should be here next week. ill have about 3 weeks of practice shooting with the 50mm f/1.8

those 1.4 looked impressive, but i cant justify the added $250 for 1/3 the aperture


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Still Hoping for a D700 or D3 ... But for now the fastest lens I have is an F 1.2  that I use on a F4 Body or I will grab one of the FM's Shoot high speed ektachrome and get it scanned ...

                                                                                                                                 Dave

I did not really Look ... What was in the pelican case ?


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Rent one!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

'Ya know Walt I've Definatly considered that


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.lensrentals.com/

If they don't have it you don't need it! ;D


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree with renting lenses. Before I purchased any of my lenses I rented many different lenses and took lots of pics. lensdepot.com is a great site for lens rental. They are located in Orlando, actually Maitland and waive the shipping costs in you pick up and drop off the lens.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> lensdepot.com



This link goes to a contact lense company......?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I hope to do a few shots with my favorite Lens this week ...


Lil Pip-Squeak Lens Stay Tuned ;-)


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> > lensdepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> This link goes to a contact lense company......?


Sorry, you caught me   http://www.thelensdepot.com/


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry I missed this thread. I have a 50mm f1.8 and it does a great job. I would bet that you'll be very happy with this lens.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> Sorry I missed this thread. I have a 50mm f1.8 and it does a great job. I would bet that you'll be very happy with this lens.



ya, i got it and just messing around the house it has been great. i cant wait to get some fish pictures with it this weekend.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

ohh, CM, do you happen to know what aperture is the "sharpest"? i've heard people saying that f/8 is best, and ive also heard f/3.5 is best for sharpness. this would be for daylight photos. 

Thanks
Kyle


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> ohh, CM, do you happen to know what aperture is the "sharpest"?  i've heard people saying that f/8 is best, and ive also heard f/3.5 is best for sharpness.  this would be for daylight photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know. Probably 5.6 or 8. When I use it I'm generally wide open ( 1.8 or 2.0) and it's fine for what I do.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Can't wait to get the 16mm Stuff back from Atlanta ...LOL


----------

